# Java or christmas moss?



## LimpingFish (May 8, 2004)

both were cut from the same drifwood in my tank,
I looks like i have two different mosses together, or maybe they're the same?








[/i]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

They both look lik java moss to me. When grown well, Java moss can branch out like you see


----------



## LimpingFish (May 8, 2004)

That was fast :shock: 
Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Both specimens look like java to me as well. I find xmas moss is much finer than java. Of course that doesn't help in IDing unless you have one or the other already properly ID'd.

Matt


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In this picture is xmas and java moss

The little fluffy tuft of it is Xmas. The rest is java. Notice how it looks like yours


----------

